# South Florida First Time Grow Outdoor! Advice.



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought seeds from a bank in the UK, 10 purple white widow, 10 Easy Sativa, and 5 Thai Stick. I decided to germinate 8: 4 purple and 4 ES. 

I planted the seeds in miracle grow starter soil and so far 7 have grown with the 8th breaking the soil about 6 days after the others (i almost threw it away). Im about ten days into my grow and they are in pots. 6 clay pots are about 8 inches in height and 5 inches in diameter and 2 are in small white plastic starter pots. Except for the late bloomer the plants are about 3-4 inches tall, very skinny obviously with 4 little leaves at the top (i will hopefully post pics soon). The past 2 days here has been terrible, we have been under tornado watches with wind and rain storms. they held up pretty good though with only 2 looking a bit stressed tilting over. 

I have put more top soil on all of the plants to help with support is this the right thing to do? 

My plan is to grow in the pot for as long as possible until its noticeable and i want to transplant them into the ground at another location that i have, but i dont know about transplanting at all...how do i prepare the land,soil, how do i actually transplant etc? 

Also I have been reading up about topping the plants? what is this and when and how can i do this? 

Any way to help get more percentage of females?

What is sexing and cloning and all that stuff i can do with the plant after i Hopefully have a successful harvest?

Any more general tips and adivce would be useful in my grow. PLease ask if you need me to provide any more info. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2008)

> My plan is to grow in the pot for as long as possible until its noticeable and i want to transplant them into the ground at another location that i have, but i dont know about transplanting at all...how do i prepare the land,soil, how do i actually transplant etc?


An outdoor guide
Another OD
  both pretty comprehensive reads. All the info' may not be applicable in your situation, but most should prove beneficial.
  I picture FL. as a sandbar, sticking out in the ocean. "I" would think digging holes and replacing "all" of th natural soil, with a quality organic would be best.


> Also I have been reading up about topping the plants? what is this and when and how can i do this?


Topping Tutorial


> Any way to help get more percentage of females?


Producing more fem's

  You'll find our RESOURCE page a valuable tool.


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

haha thanks a lot I  will take a look at all that info today. And Florida isnt quite a big sandbar but I do agree with the soil. About how big of a hole per plant and about how big until I can transplant? Thanks so much.

The real slimshady


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2008)

"I" suggest 4'x4'x4' holes, filled with a rich compost or quality soil.
 "I" like 12"-18" plants to put out.
 "I" also _strongly_ advise adding 1-2 cups of powdered/crushed lime to ea. hole, as a buffer for ph.


> Florida isnt quite a big sandbar


well, I know a few things grow down thar', but heard i was mostly snakes, 'gator, and grouchy, old, sushi eating, retirees...


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

lmao so true about the grouchy old people but I think I have a good spot. Its heavily wooded but I can find spots to clear and what not. Wow 4'x4'x4 is a lot of soil but I will do that. Also the other 17 seeds have been in small baggies sealed in my dresser for about 3 weeks. How long can I store them like that because I will just germinate them if needed and worry about where to put them later...and as far as fertz and amount of water and how often would I water once in ground? As of now I water whenni see and feel a good top layer drying out. Thanks a lot!

The real slim shady

Ps I will try to post piks today


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 14, 2008)

i got a great idea...never give your geographical location...


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2008)

you can get by with lesser holes, but big, rich, holes, yeild big rich, plants. I'll usually stick two plants in a 4x4 hole. 
Seeds will remain viable for years, if stored _dry_ and _cool_.
"Over watering" is a common mistake of new growers. MJ likes to dry out between long, cool drinks. 
If your holes are ammended with rich, quality soil, often, no nutes are necessary for several weeks, even months.


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey bong no disrespect but 1st in order to receive help you guys need to know my climate and 2nd if saying heavily wooded is giving away a location then by all means find the place I'm speaking of


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

Hick thanks for all the help man. Really I appreciate it. Now you can wait until I post pics but do you think these girls will grow to 1 1/2 feet in my relatively small pots?


----------



## headband (Feb 14, 2008)

how small of pots? i would put them in atlease 1 gallon.  as for watering, you can throw some sponges in the hole, which will soak up water and keep the soil moist.


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

Except for the white starters I have 6 in pots about 4 inches wide at base and 8 inches in height with the mouth about 6 inches wide. They are circular typical clay pots with a drain hole. And as for sponges you mean like the sponge I wash my car with?! Like I stated when I get home today I will post pix so you can see exactly what I have going.


----------



## headband (Feb 14, 2008)

yea you can use the yellow sponges, but i would recommend using some hydro mediums. Rockwool cubes to be exact. - Rockwool holds an incredible amount of water. Rockwool holds at least 18 % air at all times (unless it is sitting directly in water), which supplies the root zone with plenty of oxygen. If you want to plants 1.5 ft i would recommend upping the pot size. Do you have them growing under the sun right now? or are you growing them inside to 1.5 then a transplant into the outdoors?


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

oh ok I will try to get some rockwool for sure. Nah they're outside right now in the sun but the past couple days its been bad weather. Today its beautiful about 70 degrees with all  sunshine. Yea I will get bigger pots or see how big I can get them and then transplant in the ground with fresh miracle grow and rockwool. I'm thinking since I'm about 11 days into the grow and 4 inches high, in maybe a month they will be okay for transplant? In about 3 hours I will post pix. However yesterday I added about an inch of soil to add for support from all the rain and wind lately... How is that sounding?? Thanks a lot man!


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 14, 2008)

slimshady said:
			
		

> Hey bong no disrespect but 1st in order to receive help you guys need to know my climate and 2nd if saying heavily wooded is giving away a location then by all means find the place I'm speaking of


personally, i dont want to find it...the leo guys that get info off local isp's might tho.  no offence takin at all, just trying to be helpful.  good luck on the outside florida grow, some harsh rays coming down your way i hear.  G/L


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

of course octo i understand completely but if they track me i will have nothing on me or near my house, trust me! besides, everything i say is not  true and accurate and is just a big lie. . IM clean my man just an interested passerby to the site. would PM be any safer do you think? 
thanks

slimshady...the real one


----------



## slimshady (Feb 14, 2008)

and btw yes there are some pretty insane rays here. if its sunny they need watering every day i would assume haha. the weather though the past few days has been storms and tornadoe watches. still trying to figure out how they survived!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

slim thanks for asking your questions publicly and not in a PM....i enjoyed reading about this...since i am doing the same thing in a different location 
  which will not be named, but its a good growing climate.

  Im going to cut spounges up and add them to my soil mix; because im not trying to go to the plants every other day.
   I dont even know if im going to add my own soil....the soil where im growing seems pritty good.
  Its mainly a good looking soil, but in the same location there is some sandy soil, and some chunky/woody soil.
 I believe im just going to take a bucket out there, and mix all 3 types of soil together to get one alright soil mix......maybe add some pine needles for slow N release....stuff like that.

 Good luck 
 EH


----------



## slimshady (Feb 15, 2008)

hey hookah I'm glad it was helpful! Best of luck to you, what strains are you using? Are you going to use LST or topping? I want to top or do something like that to try to max my yield per plant. What do you guys all think? Hookah dont be a stranger, post pix if possible also!

The real slimshady


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

Im doing LST for sure!!
  my current grow is like the first time i HAVENT used LST....

 Im a lst'ing Fanatic !!


----------



## slimshady (Feb 15, 2008)

oh for sure lol when do you start tying her?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 16, 2008)

ehhh,
 when shes atleast about a foot tall...then i tie her to the side, so the inner branches shoot up toward the sun......then a few weeks later i tie all the colas where i want them...
  sometimes i lst b4 shes a foot tall....sometimes later...

 i guess you could start when ever you want.....even when its a small sprout


----------



## slimshady (Feb 17, 2008)

oh ok nice. What exactly do you mean you tie the colas where you want them?


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2008)

slim''.. check out the "Resource" link in the menu bar just above.
 You'll find a link to a good tutorial to LST, posted by a long time, very experienced member.


----------



## slimshady (Feb 17, 2008)

yes hick thank you I have looked but had not heard of anything about colas? Sorry if its a dumb question.

Slim


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2008)

"colas".. pepsi, coke, Mr. ... hee he
  What EH was referring to as "colas", would actually be your growing tips or budsites, while you are training. Colas refer to the grown bud, after training, after the formation of the buds.


----------



## slimshady (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha I like the humor. Thanks a lot hick. One last q, I have purple white widow and easy sativa... Do you think either will produce potent bud or are they bad? Thanks


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2008)

"genetics" aren't _everything_. I've grown some fantastic product from bag seed. 
Yours will be nothing short of _fantastic_ with proper care and patience.


----------



## slimshady (Feb 18, 2008)

oh really I did not know that the quality was affected much by the grower, thought it was pure genes. I hope so they are my babies!! Thanks again I will post any more q's on this thread if they arise 

Sincerely,

Slim


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2008)

I shouldn't have said that. Genetics ARE essential, but "name brand, designer" genetics aren't a requirement..


----------



## slimshady (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah I see. So is purple white widow, easy sativa or Thai stick anything good?? I hope I get at least one "yes"! Thanks a lot.

Slim


----------

